# Smoked Mozzarella



## scarbelly (Aug 24, 2012)

Costco has been selling this fresh Mozzarella for several years. It smokes up fantastic and is great to consume as soon as it chills again. 

I grabbed a package this week and things have changed. They used to come as two logs and it looks the same but they now slice it. So what to do, smoke it whole or as slices? Lets experiment both ways

Here is the new package (looks just like the one one except now says sliced) 













Package.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 24, 2012






sorry about the sideways pic - the download keeps reorienting it 

Before separating I let the cheese sit in the fridge uncovered for an hour to an hour and a half to dry the outside 

This helps keep the moisture in during the smoke. They are going to sweat a little, this process  just helps to minimize the moisture loss.

Here is what I decided to do with it - some as slices and keep 2 as chubs to see how they take the smoke 













Ready for the smoker.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 24, 2012






Here they go into the smoker with the AMNPS smoking a combo of apple and pecan dust

I use dust when smoking cheese to keep the temps lower 













Into the smoker with the AMNPS with Apple and peca



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 24, 2012






  Here are the slices after 1.5 hours - beautiful light smoke 













slices after 1.5.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 24, 2012






Here are the chubs after 2 hours - the shininess is the small amount of moisture that came

out during the smoke  













Chubs after 2.0.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 24, 2012






Here they are after an hour rest in the fridge - now they go into plastic wrap until we are 

ready to use. Some will go for snacking with just a little sea salt and some will be used 

for pizza in the Wood Fired Oven on Sunday 













After a rest.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Aug 24, 2012






I really can not tell you how good this tastes as soon as it is chilled so for those that

don't want to wait for cheese to mellow , give this a shot 

Thanks for looking


----------



## thomas phillips (Aug 24, 2012)

I bet that pizza that your cheese is going on will be awesome!!!

I can't wait till my AMNPS gets here so I can smoke some cheese finally!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2012)

Update 

Just tasted the cheese this morning and it really came out great. The 30 minute difference in time made both times come out the same.  Cant wait to get this on some pizza tomorrow


----------



## daveomak (Aug 25, 2012)

Lookin' like another winner..  I'd bet that is some good  Moz...


----------

